# WHERE DO I START?



## rosie fronfelen (31 July 2011)

as above,i  have to say how happy i am to have such great friends on the hunting forum which literally keep me going, i'm not after sympathy, no way, but i love you all for your continued support,my health is rapidly deteriorating and had 2 docs. out last week hinting things that i am fully aware of- I just want to say thank you all  and please keep in touch.


----------



## Boxers (31 July 2011)

Hi
I don't think I have read any posts from you and I don't know what your health issues are, but I am pleased that you find help and friends on this forum and I hope that your health improves.
x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (31 July 2011)

Boxers said:



			Hi
I don't think I have read any posts from you and I don't know what your health issues are, but I am pleased that you find help and friends on this forum and I hope that your health improves.
x
		
Click to expand...

thanksBoxers, i have Corticobasal degeneration which is untreatable and therefore terminal,  had it for 6 years now and not been ill in my life,so its all shyte. thats life unfortunately---


----------



## Boxers (31 July 2011)

I had not heard of that before and so have just looked it up on Google - I am very sorry that you are suffering from this.  I am glad that you can take comfort/strength/friendship from this forum.


----------



## Echo Bravo (31 July 2011)

Wonder where you had been for awhile Rosie.


----------



## Paddydou (31 July 2011)

My Darling Rosie. I call you that because over the time I have come to know you that is what you are to me.

I can't tell you how much I have aprichiated your wit, common sense and support that you have given me in the time I have come to know you. I am deeply troubled that I will soon loose you (even if I get a few more years of your friendship it will be far too soon for my liking!). My ONLY regret is that I haven't known you for longer. 

I wish I could do more than say prayers to an unfair God and keep asking him that he leave this angel for a bit longer with us and help her a bit more than he has to date. That and babble on in silly messages about the terriers not being bothered to keep the rabbits under control and jam making disasters and sucesses! I feel exteemly lucky to know you and count you as a friend even if it is now unlikely that we shall ever meet in person you have touched my heart in so many ways.

Thank you so much for your time and patience. For listening and helping me when I needed you despite having so many problems of your own. Your generosity with your time is a gift that I am very aprichative of and can't thank you enough for.

Stay with us for as long as possible Rosie. You are very important to us. Thank you for all you have given us and for being who you are.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (31 July 2011)

Paddydou said:



			My Darling Rosie. I call you that because over the time I have come to know you that is what you are to me.

I can't tell you how much I have aprichiated your wit, common sense and support that you have given me in the time I have come to know you. I am deeply troubled that I will soon loose you (even if I get a few more years of your friendship it will be far too soon for my liking!). My ONLY regret is that I haven't known you for longer. 

I wish I could do more than say prayers to an unfair God and keep asking him that he leave this angel for a bit longer with us and help her a bit more than he has to date. That and babble on in silly messages about the terriers not being bothered to keep the rabbits under control and jam making disasters and sucesses! I feel exteemly lucky to know you and count you as a friend even if it is now unlikely that we shall ever meet in person you have touched my heart in so many ways.

Thank you so much for your time and patience. For listening and helping me when I needed you despite having so many problems of your own. Your generosity with your time is a gift that I am very aprichative of and can't thank you enough for.

Stay with us for as long as possible Rosie. You are very important to us. Thank you for all you have given us and for being who you are.
		
Click to expand...

bloody hell PADS,you've made me cry-----big time.


----------



## Mrs B (31 July 2011)

Hi Rosie. I knew you were not at all well, but I didn't know until this post what it was. What a b*tch of a disease. Your posts are always sharp as a tack and (I should think) twice as painful if you happen to have one up your nether regions  

D'you want me to smack Pads for you, for making you cry? Oh, gowan! Let me!

(I know she's a love, but don't tell her I told you)

Kick on, Rosie! The day's not done yet 

(I would post something more smushy, but I don't want you to puke...)


----------



## Paddydou (31 July 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			bloody hell PADS,you've made me cry-----big time.
		
Click to expand...

Agh Rosie of all the things I had you down as a soft tart wasn't one of them! Dry your tears ya daft beggar! It wasn't supposed to make you cry for goodness sake! I spend all this sodding time trying to be upbeat (and type with a hyperactive terrier eaping on me - obviously that walk wasn't long enough!). The minute I let my guard down you blub! 

Keep the side up!  

P.S. Do loves ya lots and lots but quite fancy a spanking from Mrs B - Not seen that much action for ages!!!  Mr Swan and JM may get a tough excited though!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (31 July 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			bloody hell PADS,you've made me cry-----big time.
		
Click to expand...

Made me cry too!!!

I wish you the best...in whatever form that maybe.  Life is so unfair.
Take care, be strong x


----------



## jenz87 (31 July 2011)

Oh gosh Rosie, I am so sorry to hear of your situation, i dont think ive ever seen you on the forum as i dont really know anyone on here, but i am saddened to think of this. My best wishes go out to you, and i feel greatful that you can find some comfort within this forum, so please keep the posts coming if there is ever anything we can do for you!!!


Best wishes and love xx


----------



## Mrs B (31 July 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Agh Rosie of all the things I had you down as a soft tart wasn't one of them! Dry your tears ya daft beggar! It wasn't supposed to make you cry for goodness sake! I spend all this sodding time trying to be upbeat (and type with a hyperactive terrier eaping on me - obviously that walk wasn't long enough!). The minute I let my guard down you blub! 

Keep the side up!  

P.S. Do loves ya lots and lots but quite fancy a spanking from Mrs B - Not seen that much action for ages!!!  Mr Swan and JM may get a tough excited though!
		
Click to expand...

OI! YOU! Behave!
But do tell me - what happens when a hyperactive terrier 'eaps' on you? Or do I really not want to know....


----------



## Paddydou (31 July 2011)

Mrs B said:



			OI! YOU! Behave!
But do tell me - what happens when a hyperactive terrier 'eaps' on you? Or do I really not want to know....
		
Click to expand...

I make hideous mis typings have to hit the delete button and grab some mouth wash asap! Why do they always think you would enjoy a really good tounging just after they have washed their bottoms and rolled in poo?


----------



## Mrs B (31 July 2011)

Paddydou said:



			I make hideous mis typings have to hit the delete button and grab some mouth wash asap! Why do they always think you would enjoy a really good tounging just after they have washed their bottoms and rolled in poo?
		
Click to expand...

My old brindled lurcher used to love rolling in fox or badger poo then launch herself at you at Mach 5. It was always ground into her collar too


----------



## Paddydou (31 July 2011)

Mrs B said:



			My old brindled lurcher used to love rolling in fox or badger poo then launch herself at you at Mach 5. It was always ground into her collar too 

Click to expand...

...then they look at you as though you have just destroyed the perfect gift that they brought back for you when you bath them to make them pong a bit more discribable instead of simply deadly to the nasal cavities...

Mags was gutted when I told her off for bringing in half a dead rabbit, still bleeding and eating it on the living room carpet. She promptly regurgitated the other half trying to make up for it and looked very sorry for herself. I tried to tell her a giant bar of Galaxy would have been more apropriate given the circumstaces but she was having none of it and complained that the shops were not open at 4:30 in the morning... What I lovely start to the day that one was! 

Still at least they don't put them in the bed anymore for me and this is the first in many years that has come past the back door thresh hold!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (31 July 2011)

Thinking of you Rosie..good to keep in touch.It was very hot at the show but we were placed in all classes  even won back our entry fee 

Heres a pic of Freddy (from Maesfan on here) at Thame with OH:i think he's trying out OH's steel toe caps 












and Dexter cob, i was doing ok til the hound parade came past and he decided that he was ditching this showing lark for some real fun...


----------



## Merry Crisis (31 July 2011)

I love you more than myself Ro!! Keep strong............... Love you!


----------



## EAST KENT (1 August 2011)

Hang on in there Rosie..let`s see you take a few swipes at OP`s ..just to stir things up a tad you understand.Now,who/what to start on first......


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (1 August 2011)

I haven't been around long enough to know you well, but what I have seen I _like_ 

Anytime you need some comic relief I generally have a bad joke or two up my sleeve... 
On a more exciting front I may actually be going to be going fox hunting here!  

I hope you are doing all the stuff you want to do, and please keep in touch and posting.

ETS: D_D_D stunning horse! Shame about the hound parade...


----------



## hunting mad (1 August 2011)

Never very good with words......Just want to say im sorry. x


----------



## misst (1 August 2011)

I only ever lurk in here so never post but....
Rosie, I had no idea I am very very sorry you must be feeling **** but your posts are always so upbeat and interesting. 
I have nothing useful to say except I send my very best wishes to you and also my admiration as your posts did not give anything away. 
Many could learn from you.


----------



## Alec Swan (2 August 2011)

My dear Rosie,

I really don't know what to say.  When I consider my own problems,  and compare them with yours,  then I feel ashamed.  Your tenacity and strength are a lesson for many,  I suspect.  Your ability to stand up and fight,  and flatly refuse to give in,  are an inspiration.  

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Alec. xx


----------



## irish_only (4 August 2011)

Rosie, I read this the other day and didn't post because I really didn't know what to say, but I do now. Since reading this, you've never been far from my thoughts. I can't begin to imagine what thoughts go through your head at times, but just know that you are in mine.
Hugs to you.


----------



## JenHunt (6 August 2011)

Rosie - I know there's not much that we can all do, but if we can help at all by "listening" to your ramblings then I'm more than happy to do that! 

as Alec says, you're admirable for just carrying on!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 August 2011)

I nearly choked on a strawberry the other day, how pathetic is that ffs, i will eventually lose the use to swallow,good forthe diet i suppose.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 August 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			I nearly choked on a strawberry the other day, how pathetic is that ffs, i will eventually lose the use to swallow,good forthe diet i suppose.
		
Click to expand...

 How you find room for humour is beyond me!!  Top girl!! 

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 August 2011)

Alec, i have to remain upbeat and positive or i'd go barmy.I dont do sympathy i just crack up then.


----------



## Mrs B (7 August 2011)

I can choke Alec for you if it'll help, Rosie


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 August 2011)

Mrs B said:



			I can choke Alec for you if it'll help, Rosie 

Click to expand...

Nah he's a top bloke really,thanks for the offer though.


----------



## hayinamanger (7 August 2011)

Rosie, you are a truly inspirational woman.  As I may have said before, I feel humbled by your courage.

If only it were possible to will somebody better, with all of us on here wishing we could change this for you, you'd be out Autumn hunting again very soon.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 August 2011)

Mrs B said:



			I can choke Alec for you if it'll help, Rosie 

Click to expand...

OI!!  Rosie needs no help from you!! 

Alec.


----------



## Mrs B (7 August 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Nah he's a top bloke really,thanks for the offer though.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome! (He is, isn't he? But don't tell him I said so...)


----------



## Paddydou (7 August 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Nah he's a top bloke really,thanks for the offer though.
		
Click to expand...

Dear God I never thought I would see the day you went softie on us all! I am going to blame the meds and look forward to Rosie being back instead of this imposter!!! 

How is the diet going? Mine is rubbish - OH introduced me to Nutella. Clearly I was a deprived child as my parents force fed me vegtables and fruit etc as a child... My hips are becoming distinctly maternal with none of the matramony!!! 

I frankly think it would be a fine idea to fill Alec mouth with strawberries then he can't argue back!  Perhaps a gin (bottle) or two may also help!!! Rosie you can pin him down while Mrs B and I get to work! 

What do you think! (Prays the answer is not "poor Alec" or similar)


----------



## Paddydou (7 August 2011)

Mrs B said:



			You're welcome! (He is, isn't he? But don't tell him I said so...)
		
Click to expand...

look wot Mrs B said Alec look look look!

Can you make words flash in neon colours on here too?


----------



## Mrs B (7 August 2011)

Paddydou said:



look wot Mrs B said Alec look look look!

Can you make words flash in neon colours on here too?
		
Click to expand...

*through gritted teeth*

SHUDDUP WOMAN! 

If it wasn't going to be your birthday this week, I'd be really cross...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 August 2011)

oh, poor Alec,he's a lovely man, this is Rosie mark 2, not the real one-find me the right thread and she'll be  back,barking-


----------



## Paddydou (9 August 2011)

Mrs B said:



			*through gritted teeth*

SHUDDUP WOMAN! 

If it wasn't going to be your birthday this week, I'd be really cross...

Click to expand...

Well you have to be nice because OH brought back a box of chocs for me from his Nan and had bit of an accident with the top layer... Only the coffee one was left...  

So you sees you have to be nice! *and help me conjour up and mean and devious way to get my own back!*


----------



## Paddydou (9 August 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			oh, poor Alec,he's a lovely man, this is Rosie mark 2, not the real one-find me the right thread and she'll be  back,barking-
		
Click to expand...

Thank God your back on the old meds again... I don't think I could take much more of this niceness! I would run for the hills if I didn't know your hounds (and terriers) would track me down in five minutes flat! Probably because I would be fawning over S and D!!!


----------



## Mrs B (9 August 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Well you have to be nice because OH brought back a box of chocs for me from his Nan and had bit of an accident with the top layer... Only the coffee one was left...  

So you sees you have to be nice! *and help me conjour up and mean and devious way to get my own back!*
		
Click to expand...

Simples. *evil grin* Pretend you have a sore muscle. Apply Ralgex said muscle. 'Forget' to wash fingers before going to bed. Reach out in a loving fashion...


----------



## Amaranta (9 August 2011)

Rosie, we may have crossed swords once or twice, but I am truly sorry to read about your illness, I am glad you get some comfort from this forum.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (10 August 2011)

Amaranta said:



			Rosie, we may have crossed swords once or twice, but I am truly sorry to read about your illness, I am glad you get some comfort from this forum.
		
Click to expand...

thanks Amaranta for that, i love the hunting forum and the people on there.


----------

